# Notstromgenerator - wie an bestehende Anlage anschließen?



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 März 2016)

Hallo Leute, es passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema Automatisierung, aber da hier so viele Fachkräfte unterwegs sind frag ich trotzdem mal. 

Ausgangslage: 

Weinlokal+Wohnung+Weinkeller: 
Vorzählersicherung=3x63A  
Erdung und Neutralleiter sind nicht verbunden.

Nun soll es in Zukunft ermöglicht werden an diese Anlage ein Notstromagregat anzuschließen.
Kein Automatischer Anlauf. Wird im Zweifelsfall manuell gestartet.

-Was müsste man dafür ändern?
-Welche spezielle Vorschriften sind zu beachten?
-Was gibt es beim Generator für Vorschriften zu beachten? (momentan wäre ein Chinagenerator mit ca 25kVA verfügbar...)

Was ich mir bisher so gedacht habe:

-Trennung vom Netz und Zuschaltung vom Generator über einen 1/0/2 Schalter in entsprechender Stärke?
-Herstellung einer Verbindung zwischen Neutralleiter und Erdung (oder nur Generator Neutralleiter Erden?)
-Generatorgehäuse erden?

Bin in dem Gebiet ein wenig überfragt. Darf man sowas überhaupt einfach so machen, oder muß da der Netzbetreiber informiert werden? Der Chinaböller ist auch nicht gerade Vertrauenserweckend. 


Nicht gleich hauen, kenn mich wirklich null aus mit sowas. 

In der Firma gibt es dazu auch nur solche Gesichter: :sb10:

Falls es wichtig ist: Das ganze wäre in Niederösterreich.


----------



## Napster (16 März 2016)

Es gibt schon Fertige Netz Notstrom Umschalter Verteiler einfach zu Montieren!

http://www.amazon.de/Eaton-Moeller-Notstrom-Umschalter-T3-4-8902-I2/dp/B000UW8668
http://www.endress-stromerzeuger.de/fileadmin/redaktion/downloads/de/Notstromversorgung_de.pdf


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (17 März 2016)

Danke Napster!

Sehr Hilfreich. 


Gibts da auch stärkere Ausführungen? Im Betrieb zieht das Lokal bis zu 60A pro Phase...

Bzw hat vielleicht noch wer Antworten auf meine anderen Fragen?


----------



## winnman (17 März 2016)

schau mal da http://krausnaimer.at/Pdfcat/KN_HK_A_Hauptschalter.pdf

auf Seite 33 ist genau das was du Brauchst zB.: 
KG64B K950 VE2, F437  für 63A Reiheneinbau
KG80 K950 VE2, F437 für 80A Reiheneinbau (aber etwas höher)
KG64B T904 E für 63A Fronteinbau
KG80 T904 E für 80A Fronteinbau

zu den anderen Themen:
Du hast vermutlich derzeit ein TN CS Netzt, das heißt der N ist irgendwo mit dem PE bzw PEN verbunden.

An deiner Umschaltstelle hast du vermutlich TN S also N und Pe getrennt.
Pe geht ungeschaltet durch.
N wird auf den N vom Aggregat umgeschaltet.

Da das Aggregat nun deine Stromquelle ist muss jetzt hier der N mit Pe bzw PEN verbunden werden.

Das Aggregat schließt du an deinen Potentialausgleich an.

Der Sternpunkt des Generators (dein zukünftiger N) wird an passender Stelle (wahrscheinlich Steuerkasten beim Aggregat) mit dem Potausgleich und mit dem Pe der Leitung zum Umschalter verbunden.

Beim Umschalter werden die PE vom Netz und vom Aggregat verbunden.


----------



## Fabpicard (17 März 2016)

winnman schrieb:


> Der Sternpunkt des Generators (dein zukünftiger N) wird an passender Stelle (wahrscheinlich Steuerkasten beim Aggregat) mit dem Potausgleich und mit dem Pe der Leitung zum Umschalter verbunden.



Dann bitte nicht den Hinweis vergessen, das dies von Aggregat zu Aggregat unterschiedlich und je nach dessen Aufbau nicht immer zulässig ist 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## GLT (18 März 2016)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Darf man sowas überhaupt einfach so machen, oder muß da der Netzbetreiber informiert werden? Der Chinaböller ist auch nicht gerade Vertrauenserweckend.



Bei Netzparallelbetrieb muss er zwingend informiert werden - findet ausschliesslich gesicherter Inselbetrieb statt ist das zumindest in D kein Problem.
Sicherheitshalber würde ich mich aber mit dem VNB darüber unterhalten - die beissen nicht.

Vergiss nicht, die Schutzmaßnahmen auf Funktionstüchtigkeit zu überprüfen - der Generator hat andere Kennwerte als das VNB-Netz.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (18 März 2016)

@winnman: Danke für die Ausführliche Erklärung! Die Schalter sind auch optimal. :idea:

@Fabpicard: Wovon hängt es ab ob das zulässig ist? Und was wenn es nicht zulässig wäre? Ist der Generator dann schlicht nicht geeignet? Wenn ich PE und N nicht verbinden darf werden wohl auch keine FI´s funktionieren. 

Ich muss mal sehen was ich an Unterlagen von dem Generator bekomme...


----------



## winnman (18 März 2016)

Generatoren in Leistungsklasse sollten zugängliche Klemmkästen haben die alle erforderlichen Anschlüsse zulassen, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.

Den Notstrombetrieb kann kein VBN, . . . verhindern, es kann nur vorschreiben wie die Umschaltung erfolgen muss um zu verhindern dass ins Netz eingespeist wird und genau das wird mit dem Umschalter gelöst.

ASchutzmaßnahmen die auf einen niedrigen Schleifeinwiderstand angewiesen sind (Nullung, Abschaltbedingung) sind auch im Generatorbetrieb zu prüfen, da  dieser wohl einen höheren Innenwiderstand haben wird als das Netz (außer die Anlage hängt an einer sehr langen Netzzuleitung, dann könnte sich das sogar verbessern)

Generell sollten alle Schutzmaßnahmen auch im Generatorbetrieb geprüft werden.


----------



## Fabpicard (18 März 2016)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> @Fabpicard: Wovon hängt es ab ob das zulässig ist? Und was wenn es nicht zulässig wäre? Ist der Generator dann schlicht nicht geeignet? Wenn ich PE und N nicht verbinden darf werden wohl auch keine FI´s funktionieren.



Was man mit dem Generator machen kann/darf steht entweder in den Unterlagen des Herstellers oder ein Fachmann für Generatoren kann dir da weiterhelfen 

Und wenn du PE und N nicht vebinden kannst, darfst oder diverse Generatoren eingesetzt werden sollen (was so gerade rum steht, hatte ich mal bei einem Kunden)...
Dann weichst du halt auf IT-Netz aus und baust für den Genobetrieb halt eine Iso-Schutzüberwachung ein 

MfG Fabsi


----------

